# Gps



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Off topic a bit but I cannot find anywhere else to post this.

Anyone using GPS or have any recommendations for portable units ?

I've narrowed it down to 1) Garmin Quest 2) Nav-Man icn 510.

I'm having to make the choice through reserarch but I'd much rather get an un-biased opinion.

The main criteria is it must be small, and battery, as well as mains (car electrics wise), powered, and around Â£450 max.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi Leighton

I don't knowabout the one you have shortlisted , but I got an early Christmas Present about a month ago from ALDI. It was a Medion MD95000 Pocket PC with built in SatNav. It is a Fantastic bit of kit for Â£250ish. Powerful processor,built in 64MB memory +256 SD card.Windows Mobile 2003. MP3 Player etc, Plus a 3 Year warranty.

The Medion SatNav software was OK but I put on TomTom3 now its the DBs.IMHO.

Merry Christmas

MikeM

.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mikem

At work we've started using Sat Nav, I will find out the brand and model we use, I'm working Sunday. Lol alittle late really I must have 30 or so map books









Our system was advertised at Â£199, overall it's pretty handy, tho most Sat Navs will take you to the beginning of a road, which isn't necessarily quick, I prefer to use my own route, and use Sat Nav as a back up. I've found where their is alot of streets, the car locator can start jumping about







so it's good to know where you are, don't just rely on Sat Nav.

Cheers

Bry


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garmin do a mobile phone with built in GPS. No good if you are into the trendy dinky phones though.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

Many Thanks.

I ended up buying the TOM-TOM go, due to very favourable reviews.

After one hour of use, it TOM-TOM stopped









What little use I did get out of it was impressive though.

I think I've been a little unlucky.


----------

